# Cold In Arizona?!!



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Usually it doesn't turn into Autumn so abruptly, but we lowered to about 80-75 as the high and 55-48 as the low. It's going to be a cold winter... Good thing I have a heater!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

A heater in Arizona ? lol


----------

